# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Средства аюрведы в условиях украинского села

## Сева

Харе Кришна!

Подумываю пожить в деревне, по крайней мере летом.

Интересует такой вопрос - можно ли в Украине найти дерево, подходящее для чистки зубов палочками? наподобие того как в Индии используют Ним.

Возможно ли обойтись без мыла? если да, то как заменить?

Возможно ли живя в общине преданных производить масло по свойствам похожее на кунжутное?

Можно ли найти заменитель пене для бритья? (интересно как брились люди в старину)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Интересует такой вопрос - можно ли в Украине найти дерево, подходящее для чистки зубов палочками? наподобие того как в Индии используют Ним.


Дуб.

----------


## Сева

> Дуб.


Харе Кришна!
мои поклоны.

Спасибо что ответили.
Вы аюрведический врач? простите, мне нужно авторитетное мнение.

----------


## Сева

Просто хотелось бы выяснить окончательно, а то начнешь пользоваться а через пару лет выяснится что это на самом деле бесполезно =) или вредно =).

----------


## Amrita Sita dd

В украинской деревне наверняка есть свои народные средства, своя аюрведа , и кое что точно можно перенять преданным.
Не горилку с чесноком, конечно. :mig:  и не коноплю на молоке, как средство для восстановления сил)))))))
Мылись же раньше отварами крапивы, ромашки, чистотела,чистили зубы дубовыми веточками,лечили нарывы медом и тд.
Местная аюрведа. Не катит?)))))

----------


## Amrita Sita dd

> Возможно ли живя в общине преданных производить масло по свойствам похожее на кунжутное?


 :shok: Вах, ужас какой!)))))
масло из преданных собираетесь делать?)))))))

----------


## Сева

> Дуб.


Прабху, а откуда Вы взяли информацию про дуб?

----------


## Сева

> чистили зубы дубовыми веточками


Я просто не знал что так делали. Вы это откуда узнали?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Прабху, а откуда Вы взяли информацию про дуб?


По интуиции.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

да,дуб думаю вполне подойдет,потому что в народной медицине средства из дуба используются как противовоспалительное,противомикробное.вобщем ищите,чтоб у древесины был горький и вяжущий вкус,как у нима.

эх,были когда-то и  мы рысаками..сейчас поостыли..меня вполне устраивает зубная паста из тюбика,да и мыло вегетарианское не проблема найти..

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> ..эх, были когда-то и мы рысаками..сейчас поостыли..меня вполне устраивает зубная паста из тюбика, да и мыло вегетарианское не проблема найти..


 Просто есть такой принцип - практичность )

----------


## Сева

> эх,были когда-то и  мы рысаками..сейчас поостыли..меня вполне устраивает зубная паста из тюбика,да и мыло вегетарианское не проблема найти..


Не знаю, по моему тут фанатизма нет.

Шрила Прабхупада хотел чтобы мы стали независимыми от современной экономической машины.

Чистить зубы палочкой - бесплатно + полезнее для здоровья.

Это же не суровая тапасья =) просто палочку отломал и чистишь себе зубы.

----------


## Amrita Sita dd

Чтобы чистка зубов палочкой была полезней для здоровья, надо знать какой палочкой и как чистить, чтобы не расцарапать десны или наоборот, чтобы все остатки пищи  и зубной камень отчищались, вы ведь слышали о такой болезни как парадонтоз? 
Мне кажется, это не "просто отломал палочку и чистишь".
Но, эксперименты дело святое, конечно)))))))

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

Для чистки зубов согласно Аштанга Хридаям Самхите, Сутрастхана глава 2.2-3, можно использовать любые древесные растения, если они не ядовиты, у которых преобладает горький, острый и/или вяжущий вкусы. Например, рекомендуются: arka (Calotropis Gigantea, Калотропис гигантский), nyagrodha (Ficus benghalensis, Фикус бенгальский), khadira (Acacia catechu, Акация катеху), karañja (Pongamia pinnata, Понгамия перистая), kakubha (Terminalia arjuna, Арджуна) и др. Длина такой веточки = "зубной щётки" должна быть 12 ангул (примерно 22 см), а диаметр - как у кончика мизинца. Острые концы следует размять, сделать мягкими перед использованием. Зубы таким образом можно чистить утром, после пробуждения и после каждого приёма пищи, а также перед сном, заботливо, не повреждая дёсен.

Соответственно, дуб (распространённый в России Дуб черешчатый) может подойти для этой цели, поскольку обладает выраженым вяжущим вкусом (используется в медицине как сильное вяжущее, противовоспалительное средство). Однако в Сушрута Самхите перечисляются также те растения, которые по действию подходят для чистки зубов (dantadhāvana), хотя и имеют другие преобладающие вкусы. Например, солодка (Glycyrrhiza glabra), обладающая выраженым сладким вкусом, также подходит для чистки зубов (Су Чи.24.6).
Соответственно, в каждой стране найдутся подобные растения. Например, сосна, осина, кедр, ива, берёза, эвкалипт и др.

Зубной порошок можно приготовить самостоятельно, измолов в очень тонкий порошок следующее сырьё: дуб, солодку, немного полыни, чёрного перца с кардамоном и гвоздикой, крупицу органической камфары и небольшим количеством корицы. Классически, часто используются следующие сборные порошки (мишра чурны): дасанаканти чурна, дантадхавана чурна, ваджраданти чурна, трипхалади чурна. Трипхалади чурна наиболее проста по составу: состоит из трипхала и солодки (пропорция 3:1 - трипхала и солодка соответственно), и может быть приготовлена самостоятельно.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Зубной порошок можно приготовить самостоятельно, измолов в очень тонкий порошок следующее сырьё...


Плохо истолченные твердые вещества (соль например) будут жестоко сдирать эмаль с зубов.

----------


## Сева

Serж, спасибо за ответ.

А как насчет заменителей мыла, и пены для бритья?

И какое масло, производимое в нашей местности повышает питту и капху как кунжутное?

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

Кунжутное масло не увеличивает капха. Вот шлока из АХС Су.5.55:   

   ... mukʰyaṃ tīkṣṇaṃ vyavāyi ca \ 
   tvag-doṣa-kr̥d a-cakṣuṣyaṃ sūkṣmoṣṇaṃ kapʰa-kr̥n na ca \\ 55 \\ 
   kr̥śānāṃ br̥ṃhaṇāyālaṃ stʰūlānāṃ karśanāya ca \ 

Здесь говорится, что главное (mukhya) из масел (кунжутное) среди прочих качеств  kapʰa-kr̥n na - не увеличивает капха-доша. Оно kr̥śānāṃ br̥ṃhaṇāyālaṃ stʰūlānāṃ karśanāya - делает худых/истощённых полными, а полных – худыми/истощает.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

скажите, пожалуйста, а как употреблять это масло, чтобы полных худыми

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> скажите, пожалуйста, а как употреблять это масло, чтобы полных худыми


и мне тоже интересно!чтобы такое съесть,чтобы похудеть :smilies:

----------


## Сева

А мне в таком случае не нужно именно кунжутное.

Какое масло помогает от трещин на стопах? 
Я когда работаю физически и много двигаюсь, появляются трещины, судя по всему это дисбаланс Ваты. Каким легкодоступным маслом можно избавляться от этих трещин?

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Какое масло помогает от трещин на стопах?


Кунжутное ) В данном случае подойдёт любое масло, в принципе. Масляные тёплые ванночки для стоп надо поделать по полчаса в день. Однако есть и классические масла (именно против трещин на коже) - Дживантйади йамакам, например.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Serж, спасибо за ответ.
> 
> А как насчет заменителей мыла, и пены для бритья?


Просто лицо перед бритьём водой  смочить ,потереть и бриться,по крайней мере,мой муж так делает.без пены

----------


## Сева

> Просто лицо перед бритьём водой  смочить ,потереть и бриться,по крайней мере,мой муж так делает.без пены


Так Ваш муж наверное безопасной бритвой бреется, а я хочу опасной, потому что так экономнее.

Это, кстати, даже Шрила Прабхупада в одной из лекций упоминал - на безопасные бритвы надо постоянно выкидывать деньги + они портят экологию + чтобы их производить нужно несколько заводов и толпа рабочих которые иначе могли бы жить благостной жизнью в селе.

А опасную бртву один раз купил и всю жизнь распрекрасно ползуешься.

Вопрос только чем люди ведической культуры мылили лицо.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

какимнть мыльным корнем

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ничем не  мылили.я по сю пору вижу,как бреют опасной бритвой монгоразовой,которая..хоть голову,хоть лицо

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Можно даже саблей

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Можно ли найти заменитель пене для бритья? (интересно как брились люди в старину)


Да прям по маслу и брили )

----------


## Сева

> ничем не  мылили.я по сю пору вижу,как бреют опасной бритвой монгоразовой,которая..хоть голову,хоть лицо


То есть просто водой смачивают и потом бреют опасной?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> То есть просто водой смачивают и потом бреют опасной?


я не приглядывалась если честно,смачивают водой или нет,но пену я бы заметила..вообще это моветон-женщине в мужскую цирюльню заходить,и даже глазеть туда..
видела процедуру сбривания волосиков ребенку в год-бреют опасной бритвой без мыла..тот еще экстрим..ребенок должен сидеть на коленях у мужчины-родственника,естестно ребенок вертится,плачет .а тут бритва еще шоркает по голове..жесть.
я тоже хотела написать,что можно тем же маслом смазывать по идее-но подумала,что в бритье не очень разбираюсь..вот Серж авторитетно сказал,что можно маслом :smilies: 

сейчас подумала-все-таки наверно только бедных так бреют насухо..муж ходит в приличный салон,там пенку используют..i t d

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Можно даже саблей


да,наверняка кшатрии так и делали.в условиях украинского села пойдет топор,или коса. :mig:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Да прям по маслу и брили )


а кстати-да!очень даже логично получается.потому как перед омовением на тело наносили масло,потом к цирюльнику,а потом омовение.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> да,наверняка кшатрии так и делали.в условиях украинского села пойдет топор,или коса.


Если уж без пены, на сухую, то тогда и топором или косой можно, только это уже не кшатрии получается. Хотя всякое бывает

----------


## Сева

> Да прям по маслу и брили )


Serж прабу, что Вы имели ввиду? масло вместо пенки?

в смысле как это можно применить в моей ситуации.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Если уж без пены, на сухую, то тогда и топором или косой можно, только это уже не кшатрии получается. Хотя всякое бывает


союз меча и орала :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

я тоже было подумала-снести башку-и проблемой убавится

----------


## Aleksandr

Осталось 8 томов Шримад Бхагаватам дочитать, со мной тоже так будет когда дочитаю, или эт исключительный случай? ... я имею ввиду мыться без мыла, бриться не бритвой, зубы палочками чистить ...

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

:tongue: еще жерновами запасайтесь-будете мукУ сами молоть.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Осталось 8 томов Шримад Бхагаватам дочитать, со мной тоже так будет когда дочитаю, или эт исключительный случай? ... я имею ввиду мыться без мыла, бриться не бритвой, зубы палочками чистить ...


К Парикшиту  после 10 песен Такшака пришёл...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> ничем не  мылили.я по сю пору вижу,как бреют опасной бритвой монгоразовой,которая..хоть голову,хоть лицо


Сначала нужно  пшеницу вырастить,она растёт не просто ,это капризная культура.

----------


## Сева

> Осталось 8 томов Шримад Бхагаватам дочитать, со мной тоже так будет когда дочитаю, или эт исключительный случай? ... я имею ввиду мыться без мыла, бриться не бритвой, зубы палочками чистить ...


после 8 томов?
после восьми томов Вы не то что зубы палочкой, Вы начнете чувства Кришны удовлетворять вместо своих собственных.

----------


## Aleksandr

осталось 8 томов, а так будет после 21-го тома, я сразу наверно вознесусь с нечищеными зубами и немытой головой и небритыми щеками

----------


## Сева

Вознесетесь?
Вознестись это Вы всегда успеете, а вот удовлетворять чувства Кришны.. вот это уже сложнее.

----------

